# Karwansaray Publishers



## Brian G Turner (Feb 15, 2016)

I just discovered to a link to these people on Twitter - it apepars to be a Dutch publisher who runs at least four different magazines: Ancient History, Ancient Warfare, Mediaeval Warfare, and Wargames/Soldiers/Strategy (available in the top nav tab on their pages):
Karwansaray Publishers

They also appear to have a few lavishly illustrated books available, though some listed on Amazon have gone to stupid prices.

I find myself drooling a little, and might have to put something from these people on my Christmas list. In the meantime, if anyone else gets a look in on the magazines, let me know what you think.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 16, 2016)

Some interesting stuff there. Not the easiest site to navigate (clicking on books merely takes you to a kind of blog...took me a while to notice the webshop button). Would have to be careful what to buy as not all books are in English.


----------

